# new ka24e cylinder head



## subwooferfreak (Jan 24, 2006)

hey guys i got a 89 240sx sohc and i need a new head bad im in oklahoma and if anyone knows an online store or good place to get one here i could use the help only one ive found was autozone for 750 bucks i cant afford that i need a cheaper solution any help would be great


----------



## Trippen (Feb 21, 2006)

Check your local paper. or craigslist.org. Or ebay...I picked up a spare head there with cam for 200 a few months ago off of ebay....For 750 you could get a whole motor.


----------

